# SAS Statitstics Forum



## iknowu99 (Feb 20, 2008)

Everybody from the Math world has heard of SAS but where does one find similar forums like mrexcel? i found Italian yarns on mrsas.com


----------



## Oaktree (Feb 20, 2008)

There are oodles of examples on support.sas.com, and it looks like they just started a message board at http://support.sas.com/forums/index.jspa


----------



## iknowu99 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## PaddyD (Feb 20, 2008)

comp.soft.sas has been going for years.  google groups:

http://groups.google.co.nz/group/comp.soft-sys.sas/topics?hl=en&lnk=sg

search for issues here:

http://groups.google.co.nz/advanced_search?hl=en&q=hl=en&

with *sas* in the group field


----------

